# LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1S



## andrewc2 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm looking for the Win 7 driver for the LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1S ATA Device SATA dvd drive. 

IDE\CdRomLITE-ON_DVDRW_LH-20A1S__________________9L08____ 

That's the hardware ID reported by Device Manager.

It currently says "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)"


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Uninstall the drive from Device Manager and restart Windows.

If still having the problem once Windows is restarted try the steps outlined below.

Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs

The Vista Steps should work in Windows 7 as well.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi welcome to TSF

Windows provides the driver uninstall from device managerand restart computer


----------



## andrewc2 (Mar 21, 2013)

Great thanks, I'll give it a try! I've tried uninstalling and the restarting before. I'll give those steps a try!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Optical drives are plug and play so no 3 rd party drivers are required.
Try the link supplied by makinu1der2. If no joy, the drive is probably faulty.
If a replacement is required. LG and Asus are good brand choices.


----------

